# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  FCC gana a Acciona y Agbar el alcantarillado de Barcelona

## Jonasino

> La constructora controlada por Carlos Slim y Esther Koplowitz consigue por octava vez consecutiva un contrato histórico en la ciudad de Barcelona, que obtuvo por primera vez en el año 1911.
> FCC gana a Acciona y Agbar el alcantarillado de Barcelona
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona ha seleccionado a FCC para adjudicarle el contrato del alcantarillado de la ciudad para los próximos diez años, incluidas las prórrogas. El importe de licitación total era de 130 millones de euros, más IVA.
> 
> La constructora controlada por Carlos Slim y Esther Koplowitz renovará por octava vez un contrato histórico, que obtuvo por primera vez en 1911, pocos años después de su fundación, y con el que arrancó su diversificación. Las otras dos empresas que habían pujado por el contrato eran Acciona y Agbar.


Fuente: http://www.expansion.com/2015/01/11/...421004539.html

----------

